# Rancher's charcoal



## bbq bubba (Aug 13, 2007)

Anybody here use Rancher's charcoal, pretty good stuff, better than Kingsford in my opinion.
HD is clearing off their shelves, 20# bag for $2.99 a bag, heading out right now to stock up, just thought i'd pass it on, and this sale is country wide, not just local


----------



## gypsyseagod (Aug 13, 2007)

i'll definitely have to try that. wish i knew that sat. night when i was in bowling green(the closest hd).thanx for the heads up bubba.


----------



## blackhawk19 (Aug 13, 2007)

Yeah, I like it but HD has been out around here for about a month, I'll have to check with them Thursday when I go to the VA in Montgomery


----------



## ultramag (Aug 14, 2007)

I have a pretty good stash Bubba. About 30 bags or so left. It's not Wicked Good by any means, but at a fourth the cost it's close enough.


----------



## bbq bubba (Aug 14, 2007)

Ended up with 20 bags, cashier thought i was nuts until i said i'd be back for the rest tomorrow!


----------



## gypsyseagod (Aug 14, 2007)

i hope i'm not too late to clean the store here out..


----------



## deejaydebi (Aug 14, 2007)

Then she was sure of it huh?


----------



## mrgrumpy (Aug 14, 2007)

Yeah good stuff, and I agree, a whole lot better than Kingsford....

I stocked up with only 8 bags as I have 300 lbs of RO lump.   I may go and get a few more before they run out.  I like the stuff as it holds good even heat, and less ash than regular briquets.  I sure hope they decide to continue selling it next year...

Bill


----------



## bbq bubba (Aug 15, 2007)

Oh boy, went back yesterday and cleaned off the pallet for a grand total of 600# of charcoal.............i DO NOT have a smoking problem!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




P.S. Hey Crew, Teacup, Watery, Cheech, anybody need some charcoal??


----------



## db bbq (Aug 15, 2007)

Bubba
Send some my way, I hav'nt tried that brand yet...Better yet fire up that SFB..I'll be down!!!!! 600Lbs Cindy must be (Real Happy) about that!!!!!!!LOL.........DB BBQ


----------



## navionjim (Aug 15, 2007)

Haven't tried that one either, there is plenty of lump available in Houston, Cowboy is sold everywhere. Trouble is like everything else here, my charcoal will actually grow mold! Things you would never think could mold do so easily here!


----------



## crewdawg52 (Aug 15, 2007)

Is it briquettes or lump?  Meijers has the Ranchers lump (expensive) #11 for $5.   On the road now (in Flint, Mi at the Holiday Inn Civic Ctr).  Can always use some.   Will buy/trade.  Getting pecan hulls and wood this Oct from Tx.  Or will buy a few bags from ya in Silver Lakes.


----------



## bwsmith_2000 (Aug 15, 2007)

I've used Rancher's for about the last six months and like it just fine. Like a previous post, it's not wicked good but at that price it's great. What I like about Rancher's is that it's 100% hardwood ..... no coal dust added. And IMHO, the food tastes better than when smoked with Kingsford. I'm on my way to HD with my pickup. Thanks for the heads up on the price.


----------



## bbq bubba (Aug 15, 2007)

I see a trade comin on!!


----------



## crewdawg52 (Aug 15, 2007)

My bad.    
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 It was Frontier Lump charcoal ( Rancher, Frontier, Frontier, Rancher.....they both have a western theme to the name) that Meijers has for #11 $5.

Dawg curls tail between legs and scurries to corner..


----------



## bunky (Aug 17, 2007)

I have been reading the forums here and been reading about Rancher Charcoal,   Do you use this and Wood or do you just use  the Rancher ???


----------



## ba_loko (Aug 17, 2007)

Bunky, the charcoal is used as a heat source.  Along with that, I use wood for the smoke.  Depending on your smoker, you may be able to use all hard woods.


----------



## deejaydebi (Aug 18, 2007)

Gee it's on sale here for $5.99 a bag! That's not much of a sale!


----------

